# Could anyone ID this?



## harif87 (Jun 5, 2006)

Hey, i saw this fish at the aquarium a while back and i was awed by how much that fish looked like he had a human face.......Now i want to do some research on this guy before i go out in search to buy him, so my first initiative of my research would be *to find out its name!* lol, Any help would be great. Thanks.


Heres a pic below


----------



## Puffer Pita (Jun 16, 2006)

Umm, okay, I can't see that but I have a feeling I know what it is. :lol:

EDIT: Does it look like this? http://pufferlist.com/puffer/saltpuff.php?puffid=18


----------



## harif87 (Jun 5, 2006)

Here is is again, i circle the little guy in red since hes in camo lol.


----------



## Puffer Pita (Jun 16, 2006)

Looks very similar to a "Freshwater Stonefish" which is not actually freshwater but is brackish, except I've never seen one in red.

http://www.aqualandpetsplus.com/Oddball, Stonefish.htm


----------



## harif87 (Jun 5, 2006)

Hmm it very possibly be related, but i want to find one that is his species. I cant find that much on FW lionfish but the truth is those fish dont look much like SW lionfish...


----------



## leveldrummer (May 27, 2005)

i would say its some kinda frogfish, or scorpion fish, you should really ask the store what it was. they might know.


----------



## Reefneck (Oct 15, 2005)

I say Scorpion fish. Have had several in the store but that pic is not so clear as to be sure.


----------



## harif87 (Jun 5, 2006)

leveldrummer said:


> i would say its some kinda frogfish, or scorpion fish, you should really ask the store what it was. they might know.


This little beauty was at no store it was at the aquarium. And to tell you the truth i remember seeing that same fish at the same aquarium when i was in 1st grade. ....Who knows if it was the same one or just his younger brother hehe...... Anyways ive been doing a little more research and im leaning more towards the frog fish. I dont think its a scorpion fish because it doesnt have that pointy scorpion fish dorsal fin.


----------



## Puffer Pita (Jun 16, 2006)

"Name: Freshwater (really brackish water) stonefish, aka freshwater lionfish, freshwater toadfish, and freshwater *frogfish* belong to a curious group known as toad fish. Probably the “freshwater” in their moniker is to distinguish them from their saltwater cousins."

FW lionfish have no relation whatsoever to SW lionfish, other than the spines being somewhat venomous.










BTW, they are absolutely adorable in person. My LFS had two. I was going to get one but hubby put up a fuss so I couldn't. Next time they have one, though, its mine!


----------



## harif87 (Jun 5, 2006)

I meant SW frogfish, from the genus Antennarius ....looks much more like what i saw


----------



## Puffer Pita (Jun 16, 2006)

Ahh, sorry.  I love unusual fish. Hubby thinks they're dead-ugly. :lol: I'm dying to get a wartskin angler now, too. Hubby thinks they look diseased. Its amazing that we're still married.


----------



## flamingo (Nov 5, 2005)

It just looks like a red sw toadfish.

From my understanding basically all they do is sit there and engulf whatever they feel like eating at the time lmao. Some are boring but i've seen some on tv and all that are pretty active. No clue how big they get, probably about a foot?lol can't remember.


----------



## harif87 (Jun 5, 2006)

Boxermom said:


> Ahh, sorry.  I love unusual fish. Hubby thinks they're dead-ugly. :lol: I'm dying to get a wartskin angler now, too. Hubby thinks they look diseased. Its amazing that we're still married.


i LOVVEE unusual fish thats why im dieing to get like a 250 gal so i can get a whole bunch of oddballs!

Also flaming, if it gets that big i doubt thats what i saw, what i saw was about 7-8 inches....its hard to tell what gallon tank it was in because it was round but it could have been like a 30 -40 gal
Anyways i plan on catching a train and heading down to the aquarium 2 morrow so ill let you guys know the answer when i find out!


You guys gotta check out this video of a frogfish feeding... 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8DHTC2i-x5s


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Toadfish do get quite large, easily reaching 10 inches and 12+ isn't uncommon. The things are everywhere down here, and I've seen some whoppers.

They are interesting to look at, but as already mentioned, they tend to just sit in one place all day waiting for a victim. So ugly they're cute, but not a good species for a community of small fishes.

There is one species, the Resplendent Toadfish, which is gorgeous. It is purple & yellow in a crazy reticulated stripey pattern. They only come from around Cozumel, so we don't see them very much, but they are very pretty, and smooth instead of the usual lumpy.


----------

